# ZAMA 2012-Ein paar Fragen!



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

möchte mir vielleicht das Zama 2012 kaufen.Gibt es das Komplettbike nur in weiß?Weil den Rahmen bekommt man ja auch in schwarz.Aber bestimmt nur einzeln,oder?
Wie sieht es Bergauf mit dem Bike auf?Hat ja nur ein Kettenblatt vorne,aber dafür ein geringes Gewicht von 15,4 KG.Und die Totem Gabel läßt sich ja auch absenken.

Ist das Bike auch für den Bikepark geeignet?Wie kommt es mit Sprüngen klar?Ist der Rahmen für sowas geeignet/stabil genug?Hat es eine Bikepark Freigabe?

Und zu guter letzt die Rahmengröße.Bei 185cm müsste es doch bestimmt ein L sein oder?


Gruß


----------



## detlefracing (21. Oktober 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574961

da werden sie geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (23. Oktober 2012)

FREERIDE-AZUBI schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte mir vielleicht das Zama 2012 kaufen.Gibt es das Komplettbike nur in weiß?Weil den Rahmen bekommt man ja auch in schwarz.Aber bestimmt nur einzeln,oder?
> Wie sieht es Bergauf mit dem Bike auf?Hat ja nur ein Kettenblatt vorne,aber dafür ein geringes Gewicht von 15,4 KG.Und die Totem Gabel läßt sich ja auch absenken.
> ...





http://www.jehlebikes.de/morewood-zama-2011.html 

Die Frage mit der Bikeparkfreigabe ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?

Ich würde es ohne weiteres kaufen...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (24. Oktober 2012)

FREERIDE-AZUBI schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte mir vielleicht das Zama 2012 kaufen.Gibt es das Komplettbike nur in weiß?Weil den Rahmen bekommt man ja auch in schwarz.Aber bestimmt nur einzeln,oder?
> Wie sieht es Bergauf mit dem Bike auf?Hat ja nur ein Kettenblatt vorne,aber dafür ein geringes Gewicht von 15,4 KG.Und die Totem Gabel läßt sich ja auch absenken.
> ...



Moin,

Man kann auch Umwerfer fahren. Kein Thema. Dann einen Top Swing.
Gewichtsmäßig ist so zwischen 14 - 17,5 alles drin, je nach Vorlieben des Einsatzzwecks. Leichtes Enduro, reine Bikeparkscheluder etc. ......... .

Und ja, das Rad ist auch für Bikepark geeignet und "zugelassen". Man darf sogar offiziell 200mm Gabel fahren. Insofern brauchst Du keine Bange haben.

Bin 1,91 und fahre L.

Für Leute die auf Allround-Bikes stehen, ist das Zama sicher bei Morewood die beste Wahl. Geometrie kann man mit dem XPI Lager verstellen. Sehr paraktisch wie ich finde.

Werde mir daher noch den Luxus eines leichteren Zweit-LRS gönnen. Zum Touren oder für Winterberg. Der jetzige "alte" mit DH-Schlappen für Laufruhe und Pannensicherheit für Harzer Rumpelstrecken etc..  Dann muss ich nicht immer Reifen wechseln.  Luxus aber günstiger als ein Zweitrad.


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (24. Oktober 2012)

Danke erstmal für die Infos.Schwanke noch zwischen dem Zama und einem Big Air.Finde die Eingelenker Optik noch etwas komisch.Naja mal sehen was es wird.


Gruß


----------



## Deleted 25931 (24. Oktober 2012)

Die siehste aber nicht, wenn Du damit fährst.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Oktober 2012)

FREERIDE-AZUBI schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Infos.Schwanke noch zwischen dem Zama und einem Big Air.Finde die Eingelenker Optik noch etwas komisch.Naja mal sehen was es wird.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
Die Entscheidung zwischen Zama und Big Air würde mir ziemlich leicht fallen. Nimm das Zama!


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (31. Oktober 2012)

Warum würde dir die Entscheidung ziemlich leicht fallen?

Schade das es das Zama nur in weiß gibt (2012er).Die Gabel ist besser und es ist leichter.

Beim Big Air gefällt mir der Rahmen besser,Geo und Farbe (8.3).Und das es vorne zwei Kettenblätter hat.

Welche Vorteile siehst du noch beim Zama?


gruß


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde das Morewood nehmen, weil das Bergamont eine schlechtere Hinterbaufunktion hat.


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (31. Oktober 2012)

Würde anstatt des Zama wohl eher das Izimu nehmen.Werde das Izimu am Wochenende mal probefahren.
Die Rahmen sind doch gleich beim Zama und Izimu,richtig?Beim Izimu hab ich dann gleich die Boxxer mit 200mm drin.Und beim Gewicht ist auch nicht viel unterschied.
Was haltet ihr vom Izimu?


Gruß


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Oktober 2012)

Izimu ist klasse, ist halt schon ein kleiner DH´ler und kein Freerider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (31. Oktober 2012)

mein Izimu 
nur den Fox Van musst Du tauschen...der hat viel zu wenig Progression
hatte bei mir all zu oft durchgeschlagen bei den kleinsten Wellen  und das bei nur knappen 75kg Fahrergewicht mit der 300ter Feder und max. 20% Sag 
nun ein RC4 drin 250ger Feder und super


----------



## detlefracing (1. November 2012)

so günstig wie gerade bekommst du selten so ein sorglos bike....


----------



## Deleted 25931 (1. November 2012)

http://www.ceednow.com/marken/morewood/morewood-zama-rahmen-mit-fox-van-rc-2012.html


----------



## detlefracing (1. November 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/63750-morewood-izimu-2012-neu-699-95-euro


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (1. November 2012)

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Vorbauten auf dem Izimu?Den Standard Vorbau?Wie lang ist der Standard Vorbau,50mm?Gibt es auch noch längere Direct mount Vorbauten?Meine das längste was ich gesehen hab,war 55mm.


Gruß


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. November 2012)

ich fahre den Standard Vorbau...wie lang der ist ? keine Ahnung 
hatte aber im Sommer auf die hohe Boxxerbruecke gewechselt und die Holme ganz rausgezogen bis auf ca. 230mm von Casting bis zur unteren Bruecke
fuehle mich sehr wohl damit Downhill wie uphill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (2. November 2012)

Der standard Vorbau ist 50mm.Bin das Izimu in M heute probe gesessen/gefahren,das heißt ein paar mal die Straße auf und ab.Hab mich auf dem M schon wohlgefühlt bei meiner Größe.Hatte leider kein L zum testen.Aber nochmal 3cm dazu,find ich schon etwas lang.Das M ist das letzte Izimu was noch für einen Hammerpreis da ist.Deswegen muß ich mich entscheiden.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 25931 (27. November 2012)

Welches wäre denn der passende TUNE für RockShox Vivid Coil Dämpfer?


----------



## MukkiMan (30. November 2012)

A tune, würde ich aber nicht verbauen da der vivid nicht progressiv wird, schlägt er des öfteren mal durch. Nehm lieber ein rc4 der ist so progressiv da bekommt man keine probleme! oder ein Revox!


----------



## Christian_85 (29. Januar 2013)

Kann man das Zama eigtnlich auch mit 160mm vorne fahren?

Gruß


----------



## Gap______Jumper (29. Januar 2013)

Moin Christian,

ja kann man! Ist nur die Frage, ob Gabel und HB harmonieren und du den 1° steileren LW magst!


----------



## detlefracing (29. Januar 2013)

dann aber auch gleich nen kürzeren Dämpfer nehmen.....


----------



## Christian_85 (29. Januar 2013)

Alles klar, Danke!


----------



## Deleted 25931 (29. Januar 2013)

Hi,

kennt jemand die genaue Bezeichnung der verbauten Lager?

gruß


----------



## guido21 (5. August 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> mein Izimu
> nur den Fox Van musst Du tauschen...der hat viel zu wenig Progression
> hatte bei mir all zu oft durchgeschlagen bei den kleinsten Wellen  und das bei nur knappen 75kg Fahrergewicht mit der 300ter Feder und max. 20% Sag
> nun ein RC4 drin 250ger Feder und super


 
Kann ich voll bestätigen!


----------



## danielgofast (9. Februar 2014)

ich weiß das hier lange nichts mehr geschrieben wurde, aber ich verkaufe meinen ein Jahr gefahrenen Zama Rahmen. http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...de-morewood-zama/174982559-217-4231?ref=myads meldet euch falls ihr Interesse habt. Preis ist verhandelbar.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (8. Mai 2014)

Bin grade am überlegen, meinem Zama fettere Felgen zu verpassen. Was würdet ihr so als maximum vorschlagen? Im Moment sind 28er Tweettweet drin... Die sind zwar schön leicht, aber mit meinen 90kg schenk ich mir jegliche Leichtbaufantasien...^^ Stiffy 40? DoubleWides gibt es ja nicht mehr... Oder gleich ne Fatbikefelge?


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Mai 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Bin grade am überlegen, meinem Zama fettere Felgen zu verpassen. Was würdet ihr so als maximum vorschlagen? Im Moment sind 28er Tweettweet drin... Die sind zwar schön leicht, aber mit meinen 90kg schenk ich mir jegliche Leichtbaufantasien...^^ Stiffy 40? DoubleWides gibt es ja nicht mehr... Oder gleich ne Fatbikefelge?


 
MTX 33, robust wie verrückt.


----------



## guido21 (8. Mai 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> MTX 33, robust wie verrückt.



kann ich voll bestätigen, habe 2 LRS mit  MTX33, einer sogar mit 36L. halten enorm viel aus!


----------



## Jierdan (29. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemand ne Alternative zur Straitline Silent Guide nennen die am Zama ohne weiteres funktioniert?


----------



## demis (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute , ich will mir auch ein zama zulegen und zwar soll es mein erster fully werden .
Will darum ein Fahrrad mit welches ich schon richtig dh und Fr fahren kann ,da ich mit mein hardtail schon relativ fortgeschritten bin .
Allerdings kann ich höchstens 900€ ausgeben .
Jetzt kommen die fragen :
1. Ist das zama gut für große Sprünge geeignet ?
2. Sind 850€ für das folgende zama ein fehrer Preis ?
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/503122-morewood-zama-gr-m
3. Was würdet ihr an den Fahrrad ändern damit es für michh besser geeignet ist?
(Bin ca 1,85 hoch und 72 Kilo)


----------



## guido21 (4. Januar 2015)

M. E. Ist ein M zu klein. Ein L waere besser.


----------



## demis (4. Januar 2015)

Ok und danke für schnelle Antwort.
Würde es sich lohnen das Rad zu kaufen und ein größeren rahmen drauf machen?


----------



## guido21 (4. Januar 2015)

Ökonomisch gesehen macht das keinen Sinn.
Kauf Dir gleich ein L Rad.
Zama kann man ohne Einschränkung für grosse Spruenge brauchen. Mit dem Fox DHXRC4 Dämpfer eine super-kombination.


----------



## demis (4. Januar 2015)

Ok danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (4. Januar 2015)

Kann ich bestätigen, bin 186 und L passt perfekt. Ansonsten wirst du viel Spaß mit dem Gerät haben!


----------



## Jierdan (21. Februar 2015)

Mit welcher XPI-Einstellung fahrt ihr eure Zamas eigentlich auf Touren?


----------



## Jierdan (25. Februar 2015)

detlefracing schrieb:


> dann aber auch gleich nen kürzeren Dämpfer nehmen.....


Das funktioniert so ohne weiters?


----------



## Gap______Jumper (25. Februar 2015)

Ja!


----------

